# Has any of you un-quit ?



## 20yearsdriving

We need a new forum for the prodigal son.


----------



## waldowainthrop

I took it one step further. I said I might come back from quitting and then I didn’t.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I keep quitting and keep coming back, and i keep regretting it and keep quitting, then i get too bored and come back.


----------



## ariel5466

I was going to start again this week, but I don't have any promos even though other drivers in my market do. Apparently they don't want me back as much as I don't want to be back.


----------



## k4ever

Everyone knows (maybe not?) that if somebody posts that they are quitting on an internet platform, 100% will come back. They just did it for the attention because of self esteem issues. 

As for quitting Uber, only way to quit for sure is if one finds an income source that pays much better than Uber. Problem is that the average skillset of a FT uber driver is a little more than a homeless junkie, so its super hard for them to find anything that pays better than Uber and where they can actually perform satisfactorily. Im mostly talking about X ants, of course.


----------



## waldowainthrop




----------



## MikeSki

20yearsdriving said:


> We need a new forum for the prodigal son.


Drove past O'Hare airport yesterday and normally every 3rd car is an uber. Didn't see one. Found it to be funny knowing how many 2 stop mf'rs have to walk two blocks to the liquor store and back because there are no ubers to screw over


----------



## Trafficat

Every time I press "Go Offline" I quit, and then every time I press "Go Online" I unquit.


----------



## Invisible

k4ever said:


> Everyone knows (maybe not?) that if somebody posts that they are quitting on an internet platform, 100% will come back. They just did it for the attention because of self esteem issues.


Nope. Not everyone has self-esteem issues, nor cares what online strangers think. I previously put I quit NOT for the attention but for the frustration of the gigs, whether it was delivery or R/S. Some days, like anynjob you just want to quit.

I have no plans to return for lower pay. Maybe a year down the road, I'd take a ride or two. But I really love having my car, my radio, my air/heat all to myself and no more strange, weird circular stains on my seats that I'm afraid to know what they are.


----------



## tohunt4me

20yearsdriving said:


> We need a new forum for the prodigal son.


Has Uber restored the Many Rate cuts ?

Has Covid become non dangerous?

Has. Uber protected Drivers from false accusations ?

From Robbery ?

From Murder ?

Uber can wait.


----------



## ABC123DEF

tohunt4me said:


> Has Uber restored the Many Rate cuts ?
> 
> Has Covid become non dangerous?
> 
> Has. Uber protected Drivers from false accusations ?
> 
> From Robbery ?
> 
> From Murder ?
> 
> Uber can wait.


AT&T agrees also!


----------



## tohunt4me

ABC123DEF said:


> AT&T agrees also!


Cut Rates . . .

Cut Throats ?

Uber needs to imrove.

More Money for Drivers Uber.


----------



## Mkang14

20yearsdriving said:


> *Has any of you un-quit ?*


Yes, UP several times


----------



## Cdub2k

I had Uber permanently deactivate/delete my account a month ago so there isn’t an “UnQuit” option for me.


----------



## The queen 👸

20yearsdriving said:


> We need a new forum for the prodigal son.


No. I am stilling home .
New worry, will my son be able to go back to school?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

The queen &#128120; said:


> No. I am stilling home .
> New worry, will my son be able to go back to school?


Don't fear the little flu .. wacha have to lose.


----------



## The queen 👸

20yearsdriving said:


> Don't fear the little flu .. wacha have to lose.


My son / daughter and husband lives . Without them I am nothing . He can learn more at home with me . Than walking in a private school with other kids with no mask . Daughter is at the university, her courses are online . My family loves are more important than anything else . Maybe you have no one to loose . Beside yourself .


----------



## MikeSki

They miss me


----------



## TBone

Cdub2k said:


> I had Uber permanently deactivate/delete my account a month ago so there isn't an "UnQuit" option for me.


I asked to be deactivated from Amazon Flex and then deleted my amazon account. I quit before xmas time and they kept sending me emails telling me shifts were available so I sent an email that got me banned. No going back yet I still receive emails telling me to apply.



MikeSki said:


> They miss me


I received one of those once and they never replied lol


----------



## The queen 👸

MikeSki said:


> They miss me
> View attachment 495583


For what? 5$


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Invisible said:


> Nope. Not everyone has self-esteem issues, nor cares what online strangers think. I previously put I quit NOT for the attention but for the frustration of the gigs, whether it was delivery or R/S. Some days, like anynjob you just want to quit.
> 
> I have no plans to return for lower pay. Maybe a year down the road, I'd take a ride or two. But I really love having my car, my radio, my air/heat all to myself and no more strange, weird circular stains on my seats that I'm afraid to know what they are.


&#129300; I have exclusive footage of you arguing with Rohit. He says he's sorry and wants you back.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

The queen &#128120; said:


> My son / daughter and husband lives . Without them I am nothing . He can learn more at home with me . Than walking in a private school with other kids with no mask . Daughter is at the university, her courses are online . My family loves are more important than anything else . Maybe you have no one to loose . Beside yourself .


Oh yeah that denies maga it's entitled glory ... the great American comeback has no price.


----------



## Invisible

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#129300; I have exclusive footage of you arguing with Rohit. He says he's sorry and wants you back.
> 
> View attachment 495589


You got me so excited! I'm dancing like Elaine. &#128512;


----------



## Cdub2k

The queen &#128120; said:


> For what? 5$


Cheap worker


----------



## BigBadDriver

The queen &#128120; said:


> My son / daughter and husband lives . Without them I am nothing . He can learn more at home with me . Than walking in a private school with other kids with no mask . Daughter is at the university, her courses are online . My family loves are more important than anything else . Maybe you have no one to loose . Beside yourself .


Based on this post, I hope you aren't teaching your child English grammar...


----------



## The queen 👸

BigBadDriver said:


> Based on this post, I hope you aren't teaching your child English grammar...


Does it matter ? Your grammar is
Not the best . He will know history about the world .
Trust me. My kids are
Better educated than you .


----------



## BigBadDriver

The queen &#128120; said:


> Does it matter ? Your grammar is
> Not the best . He will know history about the world .
> Trust me. My kids are
> Better educated than you .


Of course grammar matters. Your grammar is not bad for a non-native English speaker. I suggest you find a teacher who can help you with your English. English grammar has many exceptions and is quite difficult to master. I wish you all the best in learning proper English.


----------



## Invisible

BigBadDriver said:


> Based on this post, I hope you aren't teaching your child English grammar...


Really? No need to be insulting. This isn't a literary site. And English isn't her first language.


----------



## BigBadDriver

Invisible said:


> Really? That's your comeback. This isn't a literary site.


Not a "comeback". A statement.


----------



## Invisible

BigBadDriver said:


> Not a "comeback". A statement.


Look above. I corrected my post, genius.

People like you make this site more difficult than it has to be.


----------



## BigBadDriver

Invisible said:


> Look above. I corrected my post, genius.


You corrected your post? Congratulations!!! It takes a person of a certain character to admit when he's wrong. I misjudged you. You have a high ceiling of potential.


----------



## SleelWheels

I stopped driving RS for about 6 weeks when the pandemic in the US was in full blown panic mode.

Now I'm back to doing dirty deeds done dirt cheap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

The queen &#128120; said:


> No. I am stilling home New worry, will my son be able to go back to school?


Monkey County public schools are not opening. They will be on line. The County Health Department told the private schools in Monkey County that they can not open, either, but Hogan told Monkey County that it is overstepping its bounds and told the private schools that they can open or not, as they choose.

When these children are supposed to be schooled on line, what happens if the parents do not pay the ISP bill? Do they get thrown into the hoosegow?


----------



## Driveralp

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I keep quitting and keep coming back, and i keep regretting it and keep quitting, then i get too bored and come back.


Wasting time you are saying. It's a wasteful biz for sure


----------



## The queen 👸

Another Uber Driver said:


> Monkey County public schools are not opening. They will be on line. The County Health Department told the private schools in Monkey County that they can not open, either, but Hogan told Monkey County that it is overstepping its bounds and told the private schools that they can open or not, as they choose.
> 
> When these children are supposed to be schooled on line, what happens if the parents do not pay the ISP bill? Do they get thrown into the hoosegow?


I am fighting to pay less due the online teaching. No way I am paying The full 40.000$. I emailed them . Let them know. . I will sue them . Legally I have every right . My lawer is like a pit bull.


----------



## June132017

I took off a year from Uber.


----------



## Friendly Jack

I quit more than a year ago. My original post in this forum is here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/10-326-rides-later-im-done.356051/
I still think that it was one of the better decisions I have ever made. I got rid of the car I used to do Uber/Lyft and never felt better. To the benefit of those people still driving, ypou can be certain that I will never be driving Uber/Lyft again.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

BigBadDriver said:


> Based on this post, I hope you aren't teaching your child English grammar...


Leave Karen alone.


----------



## BigBadDriver

20yearsdriving said:


> Leave Karen alone.


Sorry. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## TXUbering

Maybe Uber should offer the "Russian shot" to Uber drivers to get them to "un-quit".



The queen &#128120; said:


> No. I am stilling home .
> New worry, will my son be able to go back to school?


Well, since you seem to be spending less times on the forum, maybe you can home school him....

Too soon?!?!?!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

The queen &#128120; said:


> Does it matter ? Your grammar is
> Not the best . He will know history about the world .
> Trust me. My kids are
> Better educated than you .


I got a lot of respect for people that took the time to learn multiple languages. Don't let anyone put you down because of slight mishaps. We all understood your post.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

Invisible said:


> Nope. Not everyone has self-esteem issues, nor cares what online strangers think. I previously put I quit NOT for the attention but for the frustration of the gigs, whether it was delivery or R/S. Some days, like anynjob you just want to quit.
> 
> I have no plans to return for lower pay. Maybe a year down the road, I'd take a ride or two. But I really love having my car, my radio, my air/heat all to myself and no more strange, weird circular stains on my seats that I'm afraid to know what they are.


I quit also for now.

The pay is not worth the risk for me. Health concerns.

I don't see myself going back until 2020 is over.

Keep busy, do other stuff, get unemployment. Life is too short to be a ant right now for many people.

The ones making good money props. The ones who have to, wish you the best.

I got Netflix, amazon prime, and free *******.&#127958;&#127473;&#127479;&#129346;


----------



## Invisible

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I quit also for now.
> 
> The pay is not worth the risk for me. Health concerns.
> 
> I don't see myself going back until 2020 is over.
> 
> Keep busy, do other stuff, get unemployment. Life is too short to be a ant right now for many people.
> 
> The ones making good money props. The ones who have to, wish you the best.
> 
> I got Netflix, amazon prime, and free inappropriate site.&#127958;&#127473;&#127479;&#129346;


Pay isn't worth it for me either. I have a full-time job, and while some days are frustrating, I'm lovin' my steady paycheck and soon will have health insurance and other benefits. I also enjoy my weekends now without driving drunks.

Stay healthy!


----------



## Igimba331999

I can't wait to quit, so I can be the obnoxious drunk in the back of someone else's car instead of the obnoxious drunk driving the car.


----------



## Tnasty

My Mom hated me driving a taxi when I was younger and she really hated uber.She died last year, and I took 6 months off but if there is any place on this earth I feel most comfy is either on my boat,my living room or my car doing 67 mph at night on almost any highway.


----------

